# I am so upset my Sofia is sooo sick



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Friday all 3 dogs ate fine. Then Saturday morning Sofia did not want to eat so her food was left out but she still did not eat . I went out for a while and when I got back I noticed she had not eaten her treat for getting in her crate. This is very unusual for her cause she eats everything anyone has if she can. She was still acting normal though. Oh I did find some evidence she had thrown up in her crate fri when I got home - some grass strands. But then she would not eat anything sat nite or Sunday still playing and acting normal until late Sunday afternoon when she just wanted to lay around. I noticed her going poop where she usually does up in far corner of my yardand I went up to examine her poop. I found 2 small sponge rollers - the have one smal wire in them - no plastic. So I texted my vet and he said to drop her off this morning for him to check.she started throwing up and appeared real nauseated so he gave her nausea meds and checked blood. Palpated her and felt nothing . He said she should have an X-ray to see if obvious something and where but she has to go to another place cause they have no xray machine and can't do that till in the morning. Meanwhile she is throwing up this horrible smelling bile - yellowish stuff. She has not had a bowel movement and he could not get a fecal sample . He wants me to try and get 3 nausea pills down her tonight about 10:00 she is asleep by now on couch under warmed up towel . If she gets up she starts drooling and throws up . He said after he sees xray and depending on if she is not any better he will probably have to do exploratory surgery tommorrow . I am so sick for her ! I don't know what do for her and she looks so sick  . Anybody have experience like this ? It is my first and I am heartsick ....


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Keep us posted.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It's a good thing that u've been an alert dog owner. Many wouldn't look for clues to aid the vet. And u've done what u should be doing. So good for u!

But yes... u've got a very sick dog on your hands. Do watch carefully for any swelling of the stomach area. In fact, I would make sure to get up during the nite to check on it. 

But if she can get comfortable while she's lying down, that's a good sign for now.

Best of luck!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My son's dog was an 'eater of strange things' and ended up with an obstruction that required surgery. It sounds like you might be dealing with the same thing. Do not hesitate if you think you need to take her to emergency tonight....(if you feel she is getting worse)My prayers are with you ! Keep us updated!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with MollyMuiMa, sounds like an obstruction. Sending prayers Sofia's way!!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for your replys - I was able to get the 3 nausea pills down and it's been almost 30 mins now . He said if it was absorbed it would give her much relief from nausea . She is asleep on my bed now - she drank some water about 45 mins ago. Yes I keep checking her tummy. So far it is still soft . I probably won't sleep much tonight. As I was typing this she walked by heading for back doggie door to go out. I she is looking for the grass they eat when they have upset tummies . We are having bad weather here but the wids and rains are intermittent . I keep going out with flashlight but haven't found anything she has passed yet. Poor baby I wish what ever would pass on thru her ;(


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ya, she'll be wanting to eat grass. That's fine. And if she is drinking, that's a good sign. 

But I'm just thinking that, in the worst possible situation . . . a complete blockage . . . u now have a somewhat short window to repair it... 'til tomorrow morning *at the latest*. And do keep an eye on her tonite.

Any lesser/partial blockage will not be quite as critical.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh Dear! I am so worried for you both. I do hope and pray for the best.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My prayers are with you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Thoughts with you and Sofia - she's lucky to have someone like you looking after her.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers. 

I do hope she is able to pass whatever it is on her own and avoid surgery. If not, I pray surgery is successful and her recovery quick and complete. 

Take care of yourself, too. She's going to need you.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Sending healing and positive thoughts from Brisbane...


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Sophia. My girl eats everything that she can swallow, and has thrown up socks, earplugs, stuffing and dog hair (she comes to work with me and I'm a groomer) 

I'm constantly watching her like a hawk and even then she still manages to ingest stuff. 

My worst nightmare is her ending up with an obstruction or something tears through her intestines because she has eaten shards of hard plastic a couple times too. Infact, I came home one day last week and she had thrown a fit and shoved the plastic tray in her kennel out from under herself and then ate a wack of it. When I came home to let her out I saw all this black stuff all over the carpet and discovered it was vomit full of little plastic pieces. Then, when I called her out of her kennel she slowly came out and the expression on her face showed misery and she began vomiting more. Once she finished vomiting her expression went back to normal and she has been totally normal since. 

I feel for you because I know how scary it is watching your babies going through misery and not sure how to help. I really hope that when you guys get up in the morning to head to the vet she will be back to her normal self. HOpefully the sponge pieces she passed just caused some real bad irritation and just needs a little time to settle down.

When my Italian greyhound was 6 month old, she also would eat everything, and I had to rush her to the ER one night because she was vomiting and having diarrhea and the x-ray showed an obstruction so the rushed her into surgery and when they opened her up nothing was there, but her stomach was extremely inflamed. The next day I walked into my bathroom an discovered that I had left a shallow bucket of bleach water from cleaning and forgotten to dump it. The vet agreed that she must have been drinking out of it and that's what most likely caused the inflammation and swelling of her abdomen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope things go well for Sofia today. I am well-convinced there's a "goat gene" in all dogs, they ingest the oddest things! You must be so drained. I wish you the strength to get through this. I've known two dogs who underwent exploratory abdominal surgery and both made out very well. Should it come to that, scary as it is, hopefully Sofia will recover well. I'm keeping a good thought for you both. Hope to hear a good news update soon. Take care.:clover:


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Im so very sorry,hope that things are mush better today, please let us know how things are going.Sending good thoughts and blessings your way for Sofia,and your self.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

You guys don't know how comforting your words are. I don't work around dog lovers and I think they think I am over the top about my dogs . I had Sofia at the vets this morning and they had done her X-rays by 830 - they would not tell me results said they sent images to my vet who I texted and told him they had called me. I told him I wanted him to do something ASAP as she had drank water then threw up all night . Poor thing is miserable. . She did jump up on the bed and sleep with me for about an hour last night. I haven't heard anything yet ....


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Big hugs, as can imagine how stressful this is for you. I hope your sweet little girl feels better soon, and they let you know what is going on. I would be at witts end. Healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Tonjad*: Thanks for keeping us current. You are doing a_ wonderful_ job of staying strong. Hang in there, lots of us are pulling for Sofia.:hug:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

THis is terrifying and stressful for you, I know that. There is nothing worse than watching helplessly while a special loved one suffers. I think it's even worse with a beloved pet because you feel you can not explain things to her. 

Know that she feels your love and concern. Tell her we're all rooting for her. Don't forget to take care of yourself, too. She feels your stress. relax (I know, it's hard!) Take a few calming deep breaths and just let your love flow to her. She'll feel it and appreciate it. I know she already does. 

Hugs to you both. I hope everything resolves very soon.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

He said xrays show probable blockage in small bowell ... Will do surgery this afternoon ?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good news, hon. She's in the right place and they're on top of it. 

Maybe tonite and tomorrow nite in post op... and then she comes home. Whew! 

And the Visa eventually gets paid off...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Tonjad said:


> He said xrays show probable blockage in small bowell ... Will do surgery this afternoon ?


Whew! Good your vet appears to have found the root of the problem, now it can be remedied. Fingers crossed for a successful surgery and quick recovery. I hope tomorrow is a better day for all.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad they found the obstruction! Hope surgery goes well and recovery is quick for BOTH of you! I can only imagine how worried you are, and hope you know your PF family is there for you! Keep us updated!
Hugs and Hope all goes well,
Laurel & Molly


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Good. The vet found the problem, now all is going to be ok , and that is very good news . Were all behind you, and praying for her.Love and Hugs, Kay & Girls


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG I'm just seeing this now - my thoughts are with you! I would be so incredibly worried too in your shoes!!! I know Portia is bad for eating anything she finds... this morning she threw up hairballs and string... :/ I should mention the hairballs were my daughter's hair taken from a bathroom garbage can... :/ Our dogs and their quest for fun and exploration sure cause us a lot of anguish sometimes!!!! ((hugs)) Please update when you can!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Hang in there. Positive poodle vibes coming your way. When Sofia comes home you will have to be her nurse! :nurse:

Good luck and take care...Lea and Murphy.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

My fingers, toes, Bridget's paws a and Poppy's paws are all crossed wishing and praying for a good recovery. I am sure Sofia will be fine now. You have so many people sending good vibes your way.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Everything crossed here - but fast diagnosis and swift action are on your side!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I just spoke with girl at clinic - they found part of a green. Squeaky toy in her sm bowell - that is all I know and that she is doing fine ?


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I am so glad she is out of surgery. I hope she is resting comfortably and you are able to rest too. My dog is part of my family and I worry about him as much as I do my children. Your dogs are so blessed to have you for their mommy. 

I personally don't understand people who don't value dogs as much as I do. To me, they are never "just dogs"...they are my best friends.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Well just got off phone with vet - she is doing fine - just the green rubbery toy piece - going to pick her up in a couple of hrs - kinda scared about that - he said the only thing to worry about would be infection but hopefully I will be able to get the antibiotics down her starting tomorrow - he said I might should get an e collar - hmm but could I leave her crated all day alone with that ? My son is off tomorrow and can go to my house . But she should be ok. - many thanks to you all for your stories and kind words - I was comforted by them &#55357;&#56844; no one really understands unless you actuall y have these sweet creatures to love &#55357;&#56471; I will keep you all posted on her recovery which I hope is uneventful - but e collar experiences please?


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I got an inflatable collar for my Crestie last time I needed one and it was great! Like a portable pillow for his little head...! Lol Don't have any experience with other kinds but look forward to what others tell you as I'll need one for Portia tomorrow, most likely... I'm very happy everything worked out for you!! <3


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Whoops! Post failed! I'll try again!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Great to hear Sofia' surgery was a success! I can hear your relief. As for her wearing the cone in her crate, can you safely gate her in your kitchen or another room in you home? A friend of mine's Corgi had to wear the cone for several weeks, she borrowed a large crate from a Rottweiler-owning friend and that worked out fine. Maybe ask the vet what he suggests? 

As was mentioned, there are lots of different types of collars now; some soft, some inflatable donuts or soft rings. You're sure to find something that works for her. This article discusses the various types.

Whole Dog Journal - August 2010
Whole Dog Journal - August 2010

YAY! Sofia's coming home tomorrow. I know you'll be a good nurse.:nurse:


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I am so glad they resolved the blockage so quickly...she is going to feel much better soon. When Sammi got spayed in December at 8 months old, we found that none of the inflatable collars at the local store fit her properly (skinny neck + long snout), so we had to use the huge flexible cone instead. It took a day or two, but she did get used to it. YMMV.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So happy your Sofia baby is doing well! I know you were worried.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, the squeaker must have wedged in just the wrong little turn in the intestine! Can't believe such a little thing caused such big problems! I'm so glad it's all resolved, poor little Sophia. We used a cone for Maddy after her spay and she was fine with it...kind of chewed it to bits before it was supposed to come off so we had to let her go without early, but she was very comfortable in it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I m so happy they found the problem, did the surgery, and now she should be fine. Lucky girl to have an attentive Mom who was on top of things. Thinking of you both and hoping for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Lots of happy poodle hugs and prayers for your baby and your family... You were blessed to be aware and have an awesome vet! Lots of healing thoughts and prayers for everyone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm so glad Sofia came through surgery fine.  

When Cali got spayed last week, I got her a soft ecollar Kong EZ SOFT CLOTH E COLLAR SM - PET NATION. She couldn't reach her incision with it on and if she accidentally hit the corner of it on a wall or something, it gave enough that she didn't get a jolt. She wore it in her crate overnight with no problem.

Another really good option is the Bite Not collar Home Page. When my Rottie had her TPLO, she had to wear an ecollar for quite a few weeks. I found the Bite Not collar was the best option for a long-term recovery.

Just to cover all bases, I also bought an inflatible ecollar but, like KidWhisperer, found it wasn't a good fit for a poodle.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Life is good ! I am sitting on the couch with Sofia sleeping on one side and bud on the other side . Merlin is outside hunting (haha) . It has been a rough couple if days - but tonight I was able to get Sofia's 3 pills down in only 3 try's. and she has perked up wagging her tail and wanting to try and run and play . Keeping her on the leash isn't going to be easy. She can't have anything to eat until tomorrow afternoon and then only 1/4 can of diluted Id. I was so excited when my son called me work today to tell that she had diahreea when he took her out this afternoon  the vet told me to expect it but it was a validation to me that digestive tract is getting back to normal . Bless her heart she looks up at me with that sweet little face and I know she is bewildered by the pain but she still seems to want let me know she believes I am responsible for her starting to feel better . 
Thanks again everybody for your encourage ment ! I was so impressed I had my daughter get on the forum and read the thread . She said " aww they are all so sweet to you " . It is great to have a family of kindred spirits like you all .


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Excellent news! 

I'm happy for you all!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah poor Sofia  Hopefully she will be feeling better soon now that she is at home. Prayers and hugs coming your way!
Sylvia & the girls! :hug:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad she has come through safely - and that you are now able to relax a bit too. Keeping her from leaping about won't be easy, but it is a good sign that she is not in much pain.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So happy for the "happy ending"!! Hope you both had a peaceful night's sleep!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Great news, all is well that ends well.


----------

